# Privilege Mont-Tremblant–Village (#6957) for summer?



## elaine (May 20, 2018)

Hi. how is this resort/area for summer activities? We wanted a cute town, hiking, ziplines, fun atmosphere for our teens. We have been to Banff and loved it. We were considering this or Stowe, VT.


----------



## Hornet441 (May 21, 2018)

I can't speak for activities at Stowe, but for everything you described you hit it on the head. Tremblant has all that in spades. The location of Privilege is pretty good to Tremblant village too. The resort itself is just fair to good but I don't think you'll be disappointed. Enjoy.


----------



## elaine (May 21, 2018)

I have it on hold. But the reviews are were mixed and it looks like it is next to a construction depot with large trucks. The dates are perfect but don’t want to drive 10 hours to a dump.
We are debating paying $ to just stay 5 nights at Marriott or Hilton suite right in town with good beds, etc. 
Other option is moderate timeshare in Stowe.


----------



## Ironwood (May 23, 2018)

We have stayed at Voliere the sister resort to Privilege several times in all seasons, most recently in early March to ski and snowshoe and we are going back in October with our bikes to ride the Petit Train du Nord cycle route.  We stayed once at Privilege but it is a little out of town and Voliere is within easy walking distance to restaurants, shops an a small grocery store.  Neither resort compares to the Marriott or Hilton....although our unit at our last stay at the Marriott three winters ago was not what I would expect of a Marriott.  It was tired and well used.  Both resorts are more ski country or cottage basic.  But we love Tremblant as it has so much to offer for all ages.  It sounds like you are driving, as you will need a vehicle there.  Both Voliere and Privilege charge $95 or so for 'utilities' including wifi. It's a money grab, but you have little choice....oh they give you a couple of fireplace logs, but likely not in summer.  Still, we will return with our usual low expectations, because if you want Tremblant, there is no other choice.
Meant to add earlier having driven past Privilege a few times in March I don't recall a construction yard next door.  The resort is set back from the main road in a clearing in the trees.  But there was road work going on then and is likely continuing now that warmer weather has arrived.


----------

